# Imperial Japanese Navy aircraft carrier Hiryu



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the old Aoshima kit of the IJN Hiryu, one of the six Japanese aircraft carriers that participated in the attack on Pearl Harbor and one of the four that were sunk at the Battle of Midway.

Like most of the old Aoshima toolings in the 1/700 waterline series, the kit is a bit crude and also has accuracy issues which are beyond my modest abilities to correct. So, I focused on making the best model of it that I could, using it as an opportunity to practice airbrushing, using photoetch, and all the other stuff I'm not very good at! 

But all in all, I'm pleased with the result. The railings and PE radio masts from Gold Medal Models really add a lot.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work, Paul. Your water effects are outstanding! It just blows me away that you are able to use the PE in such a small scale - I'm afraid to even try it even in 1/350! :lol:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nice work Paul !!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really sweet work. I keep planning on getting one of the Japanese carriers and now I think I'll get off my butt and get one finally.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I love seeing boat models posed in water. Great job!

Sean


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

iamweasel said:


> Really sweet work. I keep planning on getting one of the Japanese carriers and now I think I'll get off my butt and get one finally.


Thanks! The 1/700 Akagi by Hasegawa is a really nice one - builds into an impressive model.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SJF said:


> I love seeing boat models posed in water. Great job!
> 
> Sean


 
Would have to agree. Love it when they're not in dry dock. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I love what you have done with an Old Kit like her....Beautiful Job Paul...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice work.
I like it.

George


----------

